# To Cape Town from Chicago



## erinhalligan (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey all!
I visited South Africa last year and have been thinking about moving there ever since. I've lived abroad in the past...Europe and Central America and am not to worried about the crime, although I realize how terrible it can be. I'm wondering more about the job situation. Is it really difficult for a white American to find work there? I currently work in community outreach in a public health system and arrange health education, coordinate volunteers and do PR. Any thoughts or suggestions of where to look?
Any thoughts on how to meet new people in Cape Town? Any other advice/thoughts


----------



## Teremok (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are happy earning R4000-8000 per month = +/1 $400-800 US dollars go for it, you will have a great time.


----------



## Americano (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey there. Also an American - and it was Cape Town that also first captured my imagination many years ago before moving here (although I now live in Johannesburg). I think you'll be able to find suitable and rewarding work as it's such a big sector. Unlike all other African countries, SA enjoys a huge, well-established home-grown NGO sector; there are more than 40,000 NGOs working in virtually every aspect of society, from environment and health to culture and business skills development. I can hook you up with a friend of mine who co-founded the Starfish Greathearts Foundation. You can drop me an email on [email protected]. In the meantime, you can check out Greater Good South Africa, CharitySA.co.za - South Africa's charities represented in one place. or I Am Changing The World|igniting human evolution - all should provide some overview of NGO work here in SA. Your race, sex and national origin should be a non-issue (it has been a non-issue for me, and I'm a white male) as AA policies are in place for companies employing more than 50 people and exceeding specific annual turnovers, dependent on industry sector - although not sure about AA specifics with regards to NGO work but dare say it's nothing to be concerned about). The work visa, however, might be a different issue. The easiest way might be to secure work through a US-based NGO before you consider coming over. That said, drop me a line, and I'll see if I can point you in the right directions. Much depends on how long you plan to stay, etc. Step one, find the work and get the visa (or vice versa) and then, step two, you'll no doubt find new friends once here - it should be the same as moving cities in the US. Hope it's a help!


----------

